# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik doe de oefeningen die ik van de fysiotherapeut krijg

## Leontien

Ik las laatst een artikel dat fysiotherapeuten niet meer zoveel masseren als vroeger, maar dat ze meer oefeningen geven. Omdat oefeningen het herstel van overbelaste spieren meer bevorderd. Nu vraag ik me af of mensen die bij de fysiotherapeut komen die oefeningen ook echt doen of meer uit de wind slaan.

Hier kun jij je stem uitbrengen en je mening geven.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een tijd bij de kinesist(fysiotherapeut)gelopen,omdat ik véél te veel van mijn lichaam had gevraagd in een periode van 2 maanden...Ik ben CVS-patient en als ik niet naar mijn lichaam luister en het overbelast raak ik volledig uit 'balans'! Spierknopen,verschoven wervels,mega-spierspanningen,etc(ik liep volledig krom,crepeerde van de pijn in nek/schouders/rug/heupen en rechterbeen) :Mad:  .
Mijn kinesist heeft mij aangeraden eerst zoveel mogelijk rust te nemen en heeft mij geholpen met véél massages en warmte-stroomtherapie tegen de pijn...pas na verloop van tijd heeft hij me een blad met oefeningen uitgelegd en meegegeven en regelmatig gevraagd hoe het met de oefeningen ging en of ik er geen last van kreeg...maar enkel de laatste keer heeft hij,samen met mij(was lachen :Smile:  )de oefeningen nog 's gedaan om te kijken of ik ze allemaal juist uitvoerde(ja gelukkig) en daarna heeft hij me de rekening gegeven,maar ook gezegd dat ik altijd mag bellen als er iets is,of als ik vragen heb!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  
De MAX van een kinesist!!! :Big Grin:  

grtz Agnes

----------


## tiny0190

ik heb een arthose enkel, en ik oefen serieus elke dag.
ik heb een tijdlang fisiotherapie geweigerd, en wel om het volgende.
na mijn vierde enkeloperatie, kreeg ik therapie aan huis.
deze therapie, die normaal een half uur moet duren, werd iedere keer hooguit 10 minuten uitgevoerd.
ik weet dat deze therapeuten, toch wel een half uur declareren, en daar kan ik me nou zo boos om maken. de gezondheids zorg word alsmaar duurder, en niet alleen door de wanbetaling van sommige, maar mede zeer zeker omdat er te weinig toezicht is op wat specialisten declareren
ik heb dit ook zo gezegd tegen mijn therapeut, en sindsdien ,word er netjes 'n half uur gewerkt.

----------


## Yv

Dat is indrdaad wel om in het oog te houden dat je de volle half uur wordt geholpen. Sinds kort ben ik voor mijn rechter bovenarm bij de fysio. De eerste twee keer was het kort. Alleen masseren. Ik vond het vreemd, maar dacht dat het zo hoorde. Ik kreeg oefeningen mee naar huis en die doe ik trouw elke dag. Ik merk dat het daardoor beter gaat met m'n arm. Want mijn mening is dat 1 keer in de week oefeningen voor m'n arm niets uithaalt.

----------


## Petra717

Ook ik heb een tijdje gelopen bij een fysiotherapeute... Zij plande standaard een dubbele afspraak (dus 2x een halfuur). Dit omdat ze het belangrijk vond dat er was tijd voor bespreking van de oefeningen. Ze heeft mij hierom ook duidelijk gevraagd. Ik vond dit geen probleem... maar als we dan 45min intensieve oefeningen deden, was ik gesloopt :Frown: .. en zat ik zo vast de rest van de week dat ik pas de 2e week kon beginnen met de oefeningen.. Nadat ik dit aangeven had, kreeg ik andere oefeningen en werdt het meer verdeelt over het uur. Zo kon ik wel mijn oefeningen thuis doen :Smile: . Op zich wel goed dat ze luisterde en me de ruimte gaf, maar prettig voelde ik me niet bij haar. Dat is ook de reden waarom ik ben weggegaan bij haar. Heb gezegd dat me klachten weg waren (ze waren wel minder) en het me achter me gelaten. Als de klachten terug kwamen of mocht ik vragen hebben, mag ik weer een afspraak maken, maar denk niet dat zal gebeuren. Mochten de klachten weer extreem worden, dan kies ik een andere fysio.

----------


## oma

alleen als ik last krijg.

----------


## nicolevandijck

Ik doe mijn oefeningen zoveel mogelijk,probeer elke dag te gaan fietsen
Ben onlangs van kinisist veranderd,ik ging de kelder in deed mijn oefenigen, kwam terug naar boven en dan de volgende afspraak.
Dat was niet wat ik nodig had, bij de nieuwe kinisist doe ik krachtoefeningen en dat is wat ik nodig heb een 1/2uur dat 3x per week en nu vind ik dat ik vooruitgang boek en dat mijn zenuwen in mijn been gestimuleerd worden

----------


## khkKatrien

Ik ben vroeger voor mijn rug naar de fysiotherapeut geweest en nu voor mijn knieën.
Ik vergeet echter gewoon de oefeningen te doen ... ik denk er gewoon niet aan dat ik momenten vrij moet maken voor de oefeningen (ook al duren die echt niet zo lang). Pas als ik binnenstap bij de fysio denk ik eraan "oeps, weer vergeten".

----------


## gossie

Ja, als ik bij de fysio loop. Maar daarna ben ik het gauw weer vergeten.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Haha ja ik heb ook van de fyio oefeningen gekregen die ik niet meer weet.
De moeder van mijn ex heeft me wel tips gegeven over spieren oprekken en ontspannen en lichaamshouding maar die hielpen vele malen beter maar heb ik ook lang niet allemaal onthouden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss, gelukkig jij ook, ben ik toch niet de enige. :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Sjah als je de oefeningen niet elke dag ofzo bijhoudt dan raakt het in vergetelheid he  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik ga regelmatig naar de fysio en erg genoeg....doe ik thuis geen oefeningen, veel te saai en te vermoeiend en niet boeiend

----------


## mammalou

Lieffies fijn iedere dag trouw die oefeningen doen hoor .....het kost je klauwen met geld ....als je er slordig mee om gaat ....dan moet je naar de ostheopaat .....kan zij er niets meer aan doen .....daaaaaaan kun je geen slingers meer op hangen ......omdat het leven zo''n feest is ......hahaha een grapje ...(glimlach)....ik doe iedere dag trouw mijn oefeningen .....vind ook niet leuk .....ik voel mij er beter door dus ....doen doen doen 
Ik hoop dat jullie een klein beetje naar Mammalou luisteren ....
Veel Gezondheid in het nieuwe jaar ....lieve knufff mammalou

----------


## mammalou

Leontien ik had ook het gevoel ....dat de fysiotherapeut ...het zich er makkelijk afmaak ...ik krijg ook veel oefeningen door die ik iedere dag moet doen ....en weinig ....masseren okay .....

Liefs Mammalou

----------


## sietske763

ik heb mn zorgverzekering wat goedkoper gemaakt en heb nu maar een paar behandelingen per jaar, anders zelf betalen
maar heb eens goed nagedacht........ik haat sporten en ft, dus ga proberen wat te zwemmen 1x per week, of ik het volhoud is punt 2,
maar heb al wel een heel leuk sport badpak gekocht

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: dat klinkt goed een nieuw badpak.. :Embarrassment: ..succes met zwemmen, en als je het na een tijdje zat wordt dan stop je weer even...

Ik heb jaren fysiotherapie gehad...èèn man zei mij bepaalde oefeningen te doen maar dan moest ik een katrol in huis bevestigen...( hij is gek) dat heb ik niet gedaan omdat ik teveel pijn had en ik luisterde naar mijn eigen "gevoel en pijn") die onnatuurlijk was....
ik nam later een andere fysiotherapeute en dat ging beter....doordat ik zo veel pijn had deed ik wèl trouw elke dag mijn oefeningen, zin of geen zin....nu ga ik helemaal niet meer sinds een jaar ongeveer toen ik in een grote renovatie zat en het allemaal niet meer zag zitten....mijn lichaam moet nu maar zelf knokken, ik ben er zat van want ik heb toch altijd pijn....wèl doe ik onmiddellijk mijn oefeningen als ik mij niet goed voel, èn ik probeer te fitnessen, speciaal voor mijn spieren en gewrichten...gèèn zware progamma's.... :Stick Out Tongue:  dat heb ik wel geprobeerd een tijdje omdat alles leuk leek en ik was enthousiast...ha,ha,....gevolg hiervan: ik moest naar de pijnbestrijding om mij te laten helpen!!! hoolimoosie dat was dus niet slim, maar ja ik wilde het gewoon proberen... :Big Grin:  nu doe ik dat een stuk rustiger, en dan gaat het beter....dus zwaar trekken aan dingen kan ik niet met de kilo's...onmogelijk.... :Embarrassment:  Fysio zal ik weer nemen als het "echt" niet anders kan....ik heb een Tens apparaat in huis en dat gebruik ik bij veel pijn, en dat is voorlopig voldoende voor mij...

----------

